# How to object to planning permission



## pd2006 (9 Apr 2006)

I live in a lovely small village. that has 2 pubs 2 shops and about 4 townhouses as well as detached houses spread around the area. A pub owner who is trying to sell up and move out of the area has applied for planning permission for 20 townhouse beside the pub. I believe that this will ruin the area as he doesnt live in the area he wont care who buys the house but the will be aimed for the rent sector. as they are halfway between to two towns. How can we appeal against this and on what grounds can we appeal. thanks for any help givin


----------



## Winnie (9 Apr 2006)

*Re: How to object to planing Permission*

Send objection to local county council - costs €20.  This should be explained on the site notice & this will also tell you the time frame within which you have to appeal.


----------



## woods (9 Apr 2006)

You will need some reason to object. Is the water supply and sewer system good enough. What about access and traffic problems.


----------



## nt00deep (10 Apr 2006)

See Dept of Environment guide at this link ...

How to comment on a planning application


----------



## Bamhan (10 Apr 2006)

I don't think you will get very far on your objections if your only reason for objecting is ruining your tranquil village life. You are probably living in one of the last such villages in Ireland.
There seems to be building going on everywhere and unless you have some pretty strong grounds for basing your objections on I would't hold out too much hope.


----------



## macnas (10 Apr 2006)

Can you object if the proposed houses overlook your house from the front?   Or Back?


----------



## kiwijbob (10 Apr 2006)

If you really want to get somewhere with this and you 
feel strongly enough don't beat around the bush, go and 
employ a planning consultant. You should't bear the sole 
responsibility for the fee, maybe other like-minded locals 
can pool their resources? A good consultant can put a 
great objection together over what a layman can achieve.

if the application is already lodged with the council be 
quick as the appeals period may have run out !!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Apr 2006)

The kind of issues woods mentioned are your best bet.

Be prepared for the Council to do whatever it Goddamn well pleases, though — professional reports/genuine planning issues notwithstanding...


----------



## legend99 (10 Apr 2006)

macnas said:
			
		

> Can you object if the proposed houses overlook your house from the front?   Or Back?



i thought that was irrelevant..thought that views/light/being overlooked in Ireland were not grounds to object on?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Apr 2006)

legend99 said:
			
		

> i thought that was irrelevant..thought that views/light/being overlooked in Ireland were not grounds to object on?


 
no we are building an extension at the back of our house and the planner has said we can't have a 1st floor window overlooking another persons garden. Silly really when we can already look out the back window and see straight in anyway 

oh and lose of light is another issue that he says can arise.


----------



## Winnie (10 Apr 2006)

You could object to the style of buildings - ie town houses in a village setting isnt really appropriate or mad coloured buildings in a village of stone buildings etc.
Also on grounds of lack of amenities etc.


----------



## Henny Penny (10 Apr 2006)

I was in a similar situation a few years ago and got some very good advice on this site ... get a copy of the county development plan and study it. If the proposed development contravenes the county development plan then object on those grounds. 

Be prepared to object to both the county council and an bord pleanala. It only cost 20 euro to object to the county council. The ABP objection will cost 140 euro. 

If the county council approve a development which is in contravention of the development plan for the area then ABP have no choice but to refuse planning permission. 

Finally don't get personal ... it is your right to object ... and by objecting you are expressing that right. Good luck.


----------



## RainyDay (10 Apr 2006)

I agree with Kiwibob's recommendation for a planning consultant. I'd also recommend that you get in touch with your local politicians.


----------



## dell12 (18 Oct 2010)

Can anyone tell me the outcome of this? Did you object, was it successful?


----------

